# How do you know how to progress a song?



## terran236 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had a prob where i just dont seem to "get" the way of progressing a song. Or maybe my way is unorthodox. But when people hear my music they say my movements/sections are over too quick. How do you know when a chord prog is being repeated too many times? Do you repeat it right away? or Do you repeat it after a different section. 

Like tosin abasi in cafo, has one part where hes just repeating over and over for like 2 mins but progresses it with layered instruments on top of the repeated noodled chords. Or donkey kong country 2 Sticker brush symphony, the whole song is played over a repeated 1 bar melody. And it ends up fleshed out and beautiful. That is insane to me. 

Maybe im just impatient or have ADD. or something. I dont know. Thoughts?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

A huge part of songwriting is developing your ideas. The easiest way to do this is really just trial and error: find a basic structure (some chord progression, maybe a melody or something) and mess around with it. Try different voicings of the chords, play the melody over several octaves, add a little rhythmical motif. Add things, take stuff out. Speed it up, slow it down, try to play the same chords in a different style (I like to make reggae songs out of pop music, for example).

The reason bands like AAL sounds so creative is because they surprise you with their ideas. Cynic and Opeth are also good examples of this. Experimentation is key! Try as many things as you can and find out what you like (and dislike). Then try to combine different ideas, play variations on your main theme..the possibilities are endless.

Oh, and two more things. These are quite possibly the most important of all.
1) Use your ear. Does this sound good? If so, well done, if not, figure out what you dislike about it and change it. You might notice people going to your gigs are also using their ears.. keep this in mind.
2) Have fun. Seriously, this kind of thing can be frustrating, but when you feel like you need a break, take a break and do something else for a while. You don't want this to be a chore. This is art, not labour.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 4, 2012)

I generally try to have two cadences in a section. One phrase is good for pop songs and the ilk, but I find that having two or three phrases before moving on allows the music to breathe a little. In the end, it's more about balance than section length. When in doubt, repeat.


----------



## terran236 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies so far. Very helpful!  Just in case people here at 7strings aren't as nerdy as I. Here is the DKC2 song i was talking about. Listen to the first phrase. It repeats for the whole song and doesnt get boring! Now that is just brilliant...

Please check it out and tell me your thoughts. I How do people come up with this stuff.

"when in doubt repeat" indeed does go with this song. LOL


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 4, 2012)

Sometimes opinions are just opinions, homie...

Your song should progress the way you hear it progressing in my opinion.

Post a song or two so we can see how you write.

Some ppl say I write "incomplete" songs bc I don't use lyrics. 

However, varying the lengths of the parts a bit can sometimes help to make certain ones stand out if that's what you're after. For instance. Some riffs will sound like they're building to something so you can play them a bit longer to build anticipation and just add in/take out instruments on each pass to keep the feel moving. Once I get to the "climax" riff--so to speak--I typically play it less times because I know the audience wants to hear it more. Incentive to hit rewind.


----------



## terran236 (Sep 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sometimes opinions are just opinions, homie...
> 
> Your song should progress the way you hear it progressing in my opinion.
> 
> ...



LOL lyrics are over rated IMO. Music that can tell a story without words is amazing to me. 

Very true, building anticipation helps. Getting people used to one chord prog then going an unexpected way is a fun way to throw people off! Helps with the climax for sure. Very interesting thing you write about playing it less times after the climax. Like a Cliff hanger! interesting. I shall post some, if you could show me your stuff too, would be cool!

Ok usually only show people covers because that way people cant really make fun of me xD. But here goes nothing. 

Im greatly influenced by many styles of music. Used to just be Metal. So i would hope i have progressed. Watch which ever one, i just posted the ones i feel wont be too shitty! lol But feel free to rip my ego in two. haha

*--------More recent--------*

My latest, Marty Friedman, Chinese, metal and plenty of other influences in there. If you only click one, please choose this one xD 
probably my most technical if anything. Polyrhythms, key, tempo and time sig changes. As well as a bunch of counter points. Out of key Passing notes and some guitar synth effects.(some would call it intonation problems. lol) 

Just forgot to add reverb to the drums. 



Megaman/Metal Influenced 


*
Older Songs (very short), heavily Video game influenced*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not really seeing a problem with your songs, man... I think the sections are perfectly fine as far as duration.


----------



## terran236 (Sep 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm not really seeing a problem with your songs, man... I think the sections are perfectly fine as far as duration.



Thanks for taking the time dude! I guess you are right, it's all about opinion, in the end.


----------

